# [OT] Junge oder Mädchen, was sind die Gentoo User?

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich hab neulich drüber nachgedacht, ob es aus Mädchen/Frauen gibt, die sich für Gentoo interessieren und ebenfalls in gentoo Forum posten.

Ich bin Junge. Was seid ihr denn?

Modedit: "Brot" und "ganz was anderes" hinzugefügt. --ian!

----------

## cryptosteve

Es ist echt erstaunlich, für was für einen Scheiß solche Umfragen gestartet werden.

Ich mußte mir ja bei der "wie alt sind Gentoo-User" schon kurzfristig an den Kopf fassen, aber dieses Ding ist echt die Härte ...

Und in der maßgeblichen Aufstellung fehlt mir doch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt: "Männer". Ich bin jedenfalls ein Mann, kein Junge.

----------

## Realmaker

Ich wette wir haben allerhöchsten 10% Mädchen/Frauen  :Wink: 

----------

## chino_

Tja, manchmal kommt echt ein Schwachsinn zusammen  :Smile: 

Schliess mich mal an, falle wohl auch nicht mehr in die Kategorie "Junge" ...

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Es ist echt erstaunlich, für was für einen Scheiß solche Umfragen gestartet werden.
> 
> Ich mußte mir ja bei der "wie alt sind Gentoo-User" schon kurzfristig an den Kopf fassen, aber dieses Ding ist echt die Härte ...
> 
> Und in der maßgeblichen Aufstellung fehlt mir doch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt: "Männer". Ich bin jedenfalls ein Mann, kein Junge.

 

Wenn dir solche Umfragen ankotzen, dann solltest du sie nicht lesen und fertig. Und da viele Benuter auch 12-17 jährige sind und keine Männer sind, habe ich generisch Junge geschrieben

----------

## ian!

Ich bin ein Mädchen.  :Razz: 

Fanpost bitte an die unten eingeblendete Adresse. Danke.

-

----------

## NiBurhe

Man(n) sieht es daran das "Mädchen" immernoch 0 Stimmen hat!

----------

## ruth

hi,

schaut nach links... *gg*

rootshell

----------

## sambatasse

Mich wird schon iteressieren obs auch mädels mit linux intresse gibt.

Hy Baby wilste mal meine Distrie sehen  :Wink: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Wenn dir solche Umfragen ankotzen, dann solltest du sie nicht lesen und fertig. 

 

Ja, und wenn Du solche Umfragen startest, solltest Du ein wenig Kritik vertragen, fertig.

Außerdem haben es Foren halt so an sich, dass man sich einigen Inhalten nicht ohne weiteres entziehen kann. Es gibt keine geeigneten Filtermöglichkeiten für sowas. Außerdem kann ich einen gewissen 'Wurstfingerreflex' nicht verhehlen, der mich zum 'draufklicken' zwingt  :Smile: 

----------

## Realmaker

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> schaut nach links... *gg*
> 
> rootshell

 Ist das nicht Alizee?

----------

## ruth

hi,

nein - ist sie nicht...  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Wenn dir solche Umfragen ankotzen, dann solltest du sie nicht lesen und fertig.  
> 
> Ja, und wenn Du solche Umfragen startest, solltest Du ein wenig Kritik vertragen, fertig.
> 
> Außerdem haben es Foren halt so an sich, dass man sich einigen Inhalten nicht ohne weiteres entziehen kann. Es gibt keine geeigneten Filtermöglichkeiten für sowas. Außerdem kann ich einen gewissen 'Wurstfingerreflex' nicht verhehlen, der mich zum 'draufklicken' zwingt 

 

An Kritik bin ich gewohnt, aber (meiner Meinung nach) war dein Post mehr als Kritik. Schließlich habe ich selber mein Thread als [OT] bezeichnet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Es ist echt erstaunlich, für was für einen Scheiß solche Umfragen gestartet werden.
> 
> Ich mußte mir ja bei der "wie alt sind Gentoo-User" schon kurzfristig an den Kopf fassen, aber dieses Ding ist echt die Härte ...
> 
> Und in der maßgeblichen Aufstellung fehlt mir doch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt: "Männer". Ich bin jedenfalls ein Mann, kein Junge.

 

Manche Leute finden solche Umfragen kindisch, andere haben einen Heidenspass daran.

Im Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der Thread ordnungsgemäß mit [OT] deklariert wurde und der Inhalt bereits am Betreff leicht zu erahnen war, fände ich es angebracht, diese Kindereien wohlwollend zu tolerieren.

Dem Klimaschutz hier im Forum wird der in dieser Antwort angeschlagene Tonfall zumindest nicht zugutekommen, und von einer übermäßigen Reife zeugt er ebensowenig...

----------

## cryptosteve

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> [ ... ] und von einer übermäßigen Reife zeugt er ebensowenig...

 

Ich lege auch bitte Wert darauf, dass ich mit meinen 31 1/2 Jahren nicht übermäßig reif bin. Meine Oma mit Ihren 93 Jahren ist übermäßig reif.

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Schließlich habe ich selber mein Thread als [OT] bezeichnet 

 

Ja, aber meiner Meinung nach ist ein "[OT]" keine Generalvollmacht dafür, in einem techischen Forum jede Art von Unterhaltungsdiskussion zu starten.

Ich gebe allerdings auch zu, Forenneuling zu sein; dieses ist mein erstes Forum ist, in dem ich aktiv bin. In den technsichen Medien, in denen ich sonst technische Diskussionen zu führen pflege, verzichtet man auf solchen OT-Krams und bekaspert nahezu ausschließlilch die technischen Inhalte der Sache. Wenn ich das OT-Geraffel hier also zu streng sehen sollte und dementsprechend unpassend reagiert haben sollte, so bitte ich das zu entschuldigen: ich bin Foren-Newbie.

----------

## ian!

 *Steve` wrote:*   

> Ich gebe allerdings auch zu, Forenneuling zu sein; dieses ist mein erstes Forum ist, in dem ich aktiv bin. In den technsichen Medien, in denen ich sonst technische Diskussionen zu führen pflege, verzichtet man auf solchen OT-Krams und bekaspert nahezu ausschließlilch die technischen Inhalte der Sache. Wenn ich das OT-Geraffel hier also zu streng sehen sollte und dementsprechend unpassend reagiert haben sollte, so bitte ich das zu entschuldigen: ich bin Foren-Newbie.

 

Kann mal passieren. Macht nichts. "Willkommen an Board" nachträglich.

Wir lassen hier auch Offtopic Threads zu, da wir im deutschsprachigen zur Zeit nur ein Forum zur Verfügung haben. Wenn phpBB (unsere Boardsoftware) irgendwann in der Zukunft in der Version 2.2 vorliegen sollte, so werden auch wir Subforen haben und können dann somit auch reine technische Bereiche aufmachen, die von Offtopic Threads dann hoffentlich verschont bleiben. Anderenfalls würden wir diese in unser dann existierendes Offtopic-Subforum verschieben.

-

----------

## Sas

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ich bin ein Mädchen. 
> 
> Fanpost bitte an die unten eingeblendete Adresse. Danke.
> 
> -

 NIMM MICH!

----------

## Realmaker

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> nein - ist sie nicht... 

 Sah aber sehr ähnlich aus?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wer war ist denn und wer ist es jetzt?

----------

## RealGeizt

Ich finde solche Umfragen eigentlich ganz witzig...warum auch nicht? Sollen wir hier nur "Fachidioten" spielen?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

@Realmaker:

klar - du hast schon recht: das _war_ alizee.

wers jetzt ist?

sag ich ned...   :Cool: 

rootshell

----------

## chino_

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wers jetzt ist?
> 
> 

 

Du selbst?   :Shocked: Last edited by chino_ on Mon Apr 12, 2004 4:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## MrTom

Die neuste Umfrage:

Welche Art von Unterhosen tragen Gentoo-User?

1. Boxer

2. Shorts

3. Feinripp

4. Strings

5. egal, hauptsache Leder

6. Immer die gleiche

7. keine / was sind Unterhosen?

Und dann wird wahrscheinlich noch behauptet, dass Windows-User länger brauchen, Ihre Unterwäsche zu wechseln, als Linux-User. 

Kann man diese bescheuerte Umfrage-Funktion evtl. sperren?

Der Mist hier wird wirklich immer größer! Es wird echt Zeit, dass die neue Version phpBB rauskommt und installiert wird, damit das Forum unterteilt werden kann...

Was ist mit diesem Forum nur los? Liegt es an der Jahreszeit, an mir oder an der Computer Bild?

----------

## amne

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1. Boxer
> 
> 2. Shorts
> ...

 

Blöde Frage, aber wo ist da der Unterschied?

Ansonsten: Siehe oben.

----------

## MrTom

 *amne wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Blöde Frage, aber wo ist da der Unterschied?

 

Keiner. Sollte ja auch alles keinen Sinn geben, wie diese Umfrage-Postings halt auch  :Wink: 

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ansonsten: Siehe oben.

 

Hatte ich gelesen... Mit dem phpBB ist mir bekannt. 

War von mir nicht als Frage gedacht. Nur ein netter Hinweise... Es nervt. 

Ich zähle wirklich schon die Tage, bis die neue Version da ist...

Und hasse die Computer Bild für die Linux-Artikel  :Wink: 

Es ist ja ganz nett, wenn mal eine Umfrage erstellt wird.

Aber es gibt nur noch 3 Arten von Postings im Forum:

1. Umfragen die die Welt nicht braucht

2. Dau-Fragen von lesern der Computer-Bild, die 14 Jahre alt sind und UT200x nicht mit WineX unter Gentoo auf dem Aldi-PC von Pappa zum laufen bekommen oder jemand der es nicht  "emerge kde" eingeben kann, weil er die Doku nicht gelesen hat und behauptet er hat die Dokus nicht gefunden (wie hat er dann die URL vom Forum herausbekommen?)

3. Vernünftige Fragen die nicht beantwortet werden, weil alle mit Nichtigkeiten und Umfragen beschäftig sind...

Nah gut, es sind ja eigentlich 4:

4. Leute die sich aufregen... Wie ich  :Wink: 

Nicht so erst nehmen was ich da schreibe... So wie die Umfragen.  :Wink: 

----------

## ruth

hi mr.tom,

willst du etwa wieder einen 'meckerthread' anfangen?

dazu würde ich dir nicht raten, das hab ich auch schon versucht - dann mag dich hier nämlich niemand mehr...  :Wink: 

aber dennoch: ich versteh sehr gut, was du meinst... *seufz*

ach ja:

mein heutiger favorit ist:

--snip--

gibt es da (Linux/Gentoo) so eine art C:/Programme oder so?

--snap--

lg

rootshell

und jetzt dürft ihr mich lynchen... *grins*

und nein - ich mein das nicht ernst -  ich finds urkomisch... *lach*

----------

## amne

rootshell & Mrtom: Komisch, dass ihr euch so gegen [OT]-Threads und Polls wehrt - denn wenn ein Thread wie dieser da ist, seid ihr ganz vorne dabei wenn dieser dann gehijacked und für ganz andere Sachen als eigentlich geplant verwendet wird.  :Wink: 

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema.

----------

## MrTom

 *amne wrote:*   

> rootshell & Mrtom: Komisch, dass ihr euch so gegen [OT]-Threads und Polls wehrt - denn wenn ein Thread wie dieser da ist, seid ihr ganz vorne dabei wenn dieser dann gehijacked und für ganz andere Sachen als eigentlich geplant verwendet wird. 

 

Stimmt alles was du schreibst! Dachte mir allerdings... Wenn etwas schon sinnfrei ist, dann kann es ja auch nicht sinnfreier werden...  :Wink: 

Mag daran liegen, dass meine eigenen Fragen so viel Erfolg haben:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156432&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=151753&highlight=

Oder weil ich nach Deiner Meinung sooo veile Fragen im Forum "hijacke":

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=155318&highlight=

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156870&highlight=

 *amne wrote:*   

> Und jetzt zurück zum Thema.

 

Stimm! Bleiben wir beim Thema... Mann oder Frau? Ist ja auch wirklich viel wichtiger...   :Wink: 

PS: Damit Kosten und Traffic gesparrt werden, werde ich nicht mehr jammern und mich hiermit selber hijacken und nur noch wirklich sinnvolle Anworten schreiben! 

Hoffentlich machen das einige andere auch...

PS: Rootshell... Freue Dich auf viele PNs. Denn irgendwo muss ich ja meinen Frust loswerden  :Wink: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> gibt es da (Linux/Gentoo) so eine art C:/Programme oder so?

 

Quellennachweis?

----------

## MrTom

 *spitzwegerich wrote:*   

> Quellennachweis?

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=160584

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *MrTom wrote:*   

>  *spitzwegerich wrote:*   Quellennachweis? 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=160584

 

geil  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cryptosteve

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> dazu würde ich dir nicht raten, das hab ich auch schon versucht - dann mag dich hier nämlich niemand mehr... 
> 
> 

 

Doch, ich mag Dich dann ... und wenn Du Dein altes Avatar wieder zurückspielst, mag ich Dich noch viel lieber  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mag daran liegen, dass meine eigenen Fragen so viel Erfolg haben:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156432&highlight=
> ...

 

Lies dir halt mal durch, wie man Fragen richtig stellt, dann klappts auch mit den Antworten.  :Razz: 

Vielleicht liegts halt auch daran, dass deine Fragen nicht mehr so leicht zu beantworten sind.

 *MrTom wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Oder weil ich nach Deiner Meinung sooo veile Fragen im Forum "hijacke":
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=155318&highlight=
> ...

 

Ich schrieb ja auch:  *Quote:*   

> ...wenn ein Thread wie dieser da ist, seid ihr ganz vorne dabei wenn dieser dann gehijacked..

  und ein Zwinkersmiley war auch dabei.

Wegen C:/Programme:

Natürlich ist es für uns amüsant sowas zu lesen, aber eigentlich ist die Frage schon berechtigt. Hausaufgabe: LFHS auswendig lernen.  :Wink: 

----------

## cng

dieser tread ist wirklich sehr amüsant. der bringt wenigstens etwas farbe

in meinen düsteren M$ Alltag  :Smile: 

gruss

michael

----------

## boris64

ich bin ein brot und habe leider viel zu kurze arme,

um auf "junge" oder "mädchen" klicken zu können.

ausserdem finde ich es erniedrigend, dass es keine

dritte wahlmöglichkeit (z.b. "etwas komplett anderes") gibt.

mist. fanpost bitte an den kika.

----------

## ForestJump

<- Junge  :Wink: 

----------

## ruth

 *Steve` wrote:*   

>  *rootshell wrote:*   dazu würde ich dir nicht raten, das hab ich auch schon versucht - dann mag dich hier nämlich niemand mehr... 
> 
>  
> 
> Doch, ich mag Dich dann ... und wenn Du Dein altes Avatar wieder zurückspielst, mag ich Dich noch viel lieber 

 

warum ???   :Shocked: 

----------

## unix

<-- junge  :Smile: 

----------

## Realmaker

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> warum ???  

 Genau, das neue ist doch viel besser, nur etwas verpixelt  :Wink: 

----------

## ruth

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

>  *rootshell wrote:*   warum ???   Genau, das neue ist doch viel besser, nur etwas verpixelt 

 

*grrrr*

dabei hab ich mindestens 10 minuten mit gimp gekämpft, um das bild

auf 80x80 zu kriegen...  :Wink: 

lg

rootshell

----------

## ossi

was den nun ???

ich bin ein mädchen gefangen im körper eines jungen !

 :Laughing: 

(oder war es genau andersherum ?  :Confused:  )

----------

## boris64

äh, rootshell, zeugt das von einer identitätskrise, wenn man ein avatar vom anderen geschlecht  sein eigen nennt?

öhm, ich hab nichts gesagt.  :Smile: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

na endlich sagts mal jemand...  :Wink: 

mensch - in diesem thread hab ich mich seit gestern nur noch kaputtgelacht...  :Wink: 

nee, identitätskrise hab ich keine...

da hätte meine freundin bestimmt was dagegen - die süsse, liebe Miriam *bussi*,

die jetzt gerade arbeiten ist, und ich frei hab...  :Wink: 

alles geklärt, denk ich; oder ??? *grins*

ach ja:

ein brot als identität klingt auch nicht so gesund... *lach*

gruss

rootshell

----------

## unix

 *Quote:*   

> ach ja: 
> 
> ein brot als identität klingt auch nicht so gesund... *lach*

 

rofl. Mal das Brot anknaber

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> mensch - in diesem thread hab ich mich seit gestern nur noch kaputtgelacht...

 

kommt mir bekannt vor   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> rofl. Mal das Brot anknaber

 

mama! hehe  :Smile: 

----------

## unix

@ borisdigital

sachmal vechelde / peine <-- was ist das?

----------

## boris64

@unix

das ist quasi das brotregal, wo ich den tag über so rumliege.

----------

## Realmaker

Wie sieht das Bild denn in groß aus? Ich würd das ja zugern mal sehen. Ist das J-Lo?  :Wink: 

Ich find den Thread hier auch richtig lustig  :Very Happy: 

----------

## unix

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> @unix
> 
> das ist quasi das brotregal, wo ich den tag über so rumliege.

 

lööl. Ich glaube du leidest unter einer

"BROT o phobie"  :Smile: 

PS: "...nein, nicht die skulpturrrrr, nicht die skulpturrrrr,..."

----------

## Fibbs

diesmal wollte ich mich eigentlich heraushalten, aber nachdem es doch gar so lustig ist...

Ich denke, ein kurzer Blick nach links verrät trotz rotem Hintergrund ziemlich eindeutig, dass ich ein Männlein bin, wenn auch ich behaupte, dass ich mit 24 Jahren bereits über die Definition "Junge" herausgewachsen bin.

@Realmaker:

rootshell hat doch weiter oben schon erklärt, wer das ist.

@rootshell:

Ich fand den/das/die (?) andere Avatar auch schöner. Nicht dass die Kleine nicht süß wäre aber die andere hatte eindeutig das süßere Lächeln...

So long

Fibbs

----------

## boris64

 *unix wrote:*   

> lööl. Ich glaube du leidest unter einer
> 
> "BROT o phobie" 

 

das glaube ich mittlerweile auch  :Wink: 

 *unix wrote:*   

> PS: "...nein, nicht die skulpturrrrr, nicht die skulpturrrrr,..."

 

hehe, voll ins schwarze. ein zitat aus dem besten film der welt ("00schneider jagt nihil baxxter" o.ä.),

der mich und meine weltanschauung geprägt (=gebacken?) hat.

----------

## ruth

hey boris aka das brot - deine seite is nur-noch-geil...  :Wink: 

dein name: haussklave paul

...

dein gebet an gott:

lieber chefkoch,

*brüüüül*

wo is meine peilung ????

gruss

rootshell

----------

## boris64

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hey boris aka das brot - deine seite is nur-noch-geil... 

 

schön, dass sie dir gefällt  :Wink: 

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> wo is meine peilung ????

 

hehe. frag mich mal, wo meine hin ist  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Realmaker

Ach stimmt ja  :Embarassed: 

Ich find das neue bild besser, spricht mich einfach mehr an  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Was, das auf dem Foto war gar nicht rootshell?! Jetzt sag noch einer, borisdigital ist kein Brot!

----------

## ian!

Ah! Der Boris lauscht also auch ab und zu mal bei bassdrive.com?  :Smile: 

Übrigens. Ich löse auf: Ich bin gar kein Mädchen. -- Ich bin Moderator.

Jetzt ist es raus. Uff.

-

----------

## unix

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ah! Der Boris lauscht also auch ab und zu mal bei bassdrive.com? 
> 
> Übrigens. Ich löse auf: Ich bin gar kein Mädchen. -- Ich bin Moderator.
> 
> Jetzt ist es raus. Uff.
> ...

 

ich glaube jetzt hast du ein paar herzen gebrochen  :Smile: 

----------

## ian!

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> ich bin ein brot und habe leider viel zu kurze arme,
> 
> um auf "junge" oder "mädchen" klicken zu können.
> 
> ausserdem finde ich es erniedrigend, dass es keine
> ...

 

Och Gott.

Fair wie wir so sind, habe ich mal freizügigerweise zwei Optionen hinzugefügt, damit sich niemand benachteiligt fühlt.  :Wink: 

-

----------

## unix

das gebet:

teilt das brot und gibts den gentoo users

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah! Der Boris lauscht also auch ab
> 
> 

 

Argh. Vornamen haben keine Artikel! Ich komm mir vor wie im Waldorfkindergarten: Hallo ich bin die Sabine, das ist der Martin usw. usf.  :Smile: 

Thomas

edit: Hm, jetzt bin ich angeblich Guru. Ich fühle mich aber eher noch wie ein Lehrling. Ian, kannst Du da was drehen?

----------

## ian!

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Argh. Vornamen haben keine Artikel! Ich komm mir vor wie im Waldorfkindergarten: Hallo ich bin die Sabine, das ist der Martin usw. usf. 

 

Auch alte Herren müssen irgendwann einsehen, daß sowas Einzug in die Umgangssprache hält und somit auch in Foren, IRC usf. Anwendung findet.  :Razz: 

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Hm, jetzt bin ich angeblich Guru. Ich fühle mich aber eher noch wie ein Lehrling. Ian, kannst Du da was drehen?

 

Heh. Nein. Siehe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24074

Das ist halt der Lauf der Dinge.  :Smile: 

-

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> Argh. Vornamen haben keine Artikel!

 

 *Quote:*   

> Auch alte Herren müssen irgendwann einsehen, daß sowas Einzug in die Umgangssprache hält

 

In südlicheren Gefilden ist Artikel+Vorname bzw. Artikel+Nachname+Vorname (z.B. "Der Beckenbauer Franz") schon seit Ewigkeiten üblich. Ohne Artikel wirkt es spießig.

----------

## himpierre

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Auch alte Herren müssen irgendwann einsehen, daß sowas Einzug in die Umgangssprache hält und somit auch in Foren, IRC usf. Anwendung findet.
> 
> 

 

Ich bin aber von Natur aus uneinsichtig.  :Smile: 

Keine Zurückstufung also, hm dann muss ich mich wohl anstrengen, damit ich schnell Elite werde. Elite ist ja wohl klar besser als Guru. Schliesslich habe ich meinen roten tibetanischen Umhang schon vor Jahren abgegeben.

Thomas

----------

## boris64

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Ach stimmt ja
> 
> Ich find das neue bild besser, spricht mich einfach mehr an 

 

meinst du jetzt rootshell oder mich? hehe.

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Och Gott.
> 
> Fair wie wir so sind, habe ich mal freizügigerweise zwei Optionen hinzugefügt, damit sich niemand benachteiligt fühlt. 
> 
> 

 

hehehehe. 1000 dank.  :Laughing: 

da kann ich doch gleich erstmal was wichtiges nachholen.

[EDIT]

@ian: gibt's denn was besseres als bassdrive.com?

[EDIT]

----------

## ian!

 *himpierre wrote:*   

> Keine Zurückstufung also, hm dann muss ich mich wohl anstrengen, damit ich schnell Elite werde. Elite ist ja wohl klar besser als Guru. Schliesslich habe ich meinen roten tibetanischen Umhang schon vor Jahren abgegeben.

 

Am schrecklichsten finde ich persönlich ja "l33t".

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> gibt's denn was besseres als bassdrive.com?

 

Was besseres gibt es meines Wissens/Geschmacks nach z.Zt. nicht. Alleine, daß der Stream in 128kbps ist und ohne Aussetzer daher kommt, ist schon echt klasse.

Sehr nett ist auch... mrpf... jetzt habe den Media-Bookmark nur auf dem Notebook...poste ich mal später.  :Smile: 

----------

## rockhead

hier ists auch immer sehr nett

http://www.dnbradio.net/

klick

----------

## Inte

 *amne wrote:*   

> Was, das auf dem Foto war gar nicht rootshell?! Jetzt sag noch einer, borisdigital ist kein Brot!

  ... und amne ist 'ne Dose.  :Laughing: 

----------

## mo-ca

also langsam wird dieser thread lustig  :Wink: 

@inte: was ist dann spitzwegerich ? [  :Laughing:  ]

@rootshell: wer isn dein avatar nun ?

<--wie ihr seht, bin ich kein mädchen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Was, das auf dem Foto war gar nicht rootshell?! Jetzt sag noch einer, borisdigital ist kein Brot!  ... und amne ist 'ne Dose. 

 

... und Inte hat nen Brett unterm Kopf.  :Laughing: 

----------

## Realmaker

@mo-ca: Das ist die süsse Miriam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Decker

XY

Wobei Brot eigentlich auch passen würde.Last edited by Decker on Mon Apr 26, 2004 7:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cng

@ Decker

na bin ja mal gespannt wie dein vorname ist (frage normalerweise nicht danach )   :Wink: 

----------

## Realmaker

Bernd?

----------

## boris64

ja? 

 :Cool: 

----------

## ruth

hi,

 hab da was gefunden...

zum totlachen...  :Wink: 

```

WIE JAGT MAN ELEFANTEN?

Der Antwort auf diese Frage sollte man wirklich

einmal gründlich nachgehen!!!

INFORMATIKER jagen Elefanten, indem sie Algorithmus A ausführen:

       begin{

       Gehe nach Afrika;

       Beginne am Kap der guten Hoffnung;

       Durchkreuze Afrika von Süden nach Norden bidirektional

       in Ost-West-Richtung;

       Für jedes Durchkreuzen tue;

       {

       Fange jedes Tier, das Du siehst;

       Vergleiche jedes gefangene Tier mit einem als Elefant

       bekannten Tier;

       halte an bei Übereinstimmung;

       }

       }

ERFAHRENE PROGRAMMIERER verändern Algorithmus A, indem sie ein als Elefant bekanntes Tier in Kairo plazieren, damit das Programm in jedem Fall korrekt beendet wird.

ASSEMBLER-PROGRAMMIERER bevorzugen die Ausführung von Algorithmus A auf Händen und Knien.

SQL-PROGRAMMIERER verwenden folgenden Ausdruck:

       SELECT Elefant FROM Afrika.

LOGO-PROGRAMMIERER reiten auf ihrer Schildkröte durch Afrika.

COBOL-PROGRAMMIERER tun dies auf einem Dinosaurier.

BASIC-PROGRAMMIERER bevorzugen jedoch einen mit Samt ausgepolsterten Einspänner, bei dem die Bremsen ständig angezogen sind.

C-PROGRAMMIERER bestimmen zuerst mit sizeof() die nötige Speichermenge für einen Elefanten, versuchen diese zu allokieren, vergessen dabei das Ergebnis abzuprüfen und schiessen dann mit wilden Pointern auf den Elefanten.

C++PROGRAMMIERER bestehen darauf, daß der Elefant eine Klasse sei, und somit schließlich seine Fang-Methoden selbst mitzubringen habe. Und wenn der Elefant Afrika verlassen sollte, dann wird ja automatisch sein Destruktor ausgelöst.

PASCAL-PROGRAMMIERER markieren zuerst einen Punkt auf der Landkarte, schreiben dann END davor und träumen davon, daß Nikolaus Wirth von einem Elefanten totgetrampelt wird.

MODULA-PROGRAMMIERER importieren einen Elefanten aus/von einem Zoo.

LISP-PROGRAMMIERER bauen einen Irrgarten aus Klammern und hoffen, daß sich der Elefant darin verirrt.

JAVA-PROGRAMMIERER versuchen einen Elefanten ganz laaaangsaaaam zu fangen - unabhängig von der natürlichen Umgebung, gegebenenfalls auch im Wasser oder auf dem Mond. Nachdem sie aufgegeben haben findet der Garbage Collector einen und zerstört diesen.

MATHEMATIKER jagen Elefanten, indem sie nach Afrika gehen, alles entfernen, was nicht Elefant ist und ein Element der Restmenge fangen.

ERFAHRENE MATHEMATIKER werden zunächst versuchen, die Existenz mindestens eines eindeutigen Elefanten zu beweisen, bevor sie mit Schritt 1 als untergeordneter Übungsaufgabe fortfahren.

MATHEMATIKPROFESSOREN beweisen die Existenz mindestens eines eindeutigen Elefanten und überlassen dann das Aufspüren und Einfangen eines tatsächlichen Elefanten ihren Studenten.

INGENIEURE jagen Elefanten, indem sie nach Afrika gehen, jedes graue Tier fangen, das ihnen über den Weg läuft und es als Elefant nehmen, wenn das Gewicht nicht mehr als 15% von dem eines vorher gefangenen Elefanten abweicht.

WIRTSCHAFTSWISSENSCHAFTLER jagen keine Elefanten. Aber sie sind fest davon überzeugt, daß die Elefanten sich selber stellen würden, wenn man ihnen nur genug bezahlt.

STATISTIKER jagen das erste Tier, das sie sehen, n-mal und nennen es Elefant.

SYSTEMANALYTIKER wären theoretisch in der Lage, die Korrelation zwischen Hutgröße und Trefferquote bei der Elefantenjagd zu bestimmen, wenn ihnen nur jemand sagen würde, was ein Elefant ist.

LOGIKER jagen Elefanten, indem sie sich in einen Käfig stellen und dies als Außen definieren.

SAP-SYSTEMINGENIEURE erklären das erstbeste Tier zu einem Elefanten und passen Ihre Vorstellungen eines Elefanten an dieses Tier an.

MICROSOFT kauft einen Elefanten aus dem Zoo in Seattle, kopiert ihn massenhaft, redet aller Welt ein, daß jeder einen bräuchte und daß dieser die ideale Ergänzung zu MS Office sei und exportiert 14 Mio. Stück nach Afrika, nachdem MS ELEPHANT zum Standard erhoben wurde!

WINDOWS NT PROGRAMMIERER schiessen mit völlig ungeeigneten Gewehren in die völlig falsche Richtung und erklären dann, daß es ein Fehler am Elefanten sein muß.

WINDOWS 95 PROGRAMMIERER tun dasselbe, nur mit Pfeil und Bogen.

LINUX Benutzer programmieren und kompilieren die DNA der Elefanten neu, so daß man sie gar nicht erst zu jagen braucht, um dabei festzustellen, daß dazu auch noch unzählige Lebensräume in Afrika abgeändert werden müssen. Wie dies geschieht, steht ganz exakt in einer Elefantennewsgroup, die jedoch ohne kompatiblen Elefanten nicht zu erreichen ist.

VERFAHRENSINBETRIEBNEHMER lösen das Problem in jedem Fall. Sie (ver-)fahren nach Australien, fangen ein Känguruh und streichen es grau an. 

```

vielleicht kennst es ja der ein oder andere schon...

die anderen mögen sich bitte totlachen....  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## pablo_supertux

Wow, mehr Brot als Mädchen/Frauen hier  :Very Happy:  ...

----------

## boris64

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Wow, mehr Brot als Mädchen/Frauen hier  ...

 

hm, ob da wohl ein passendes brötchen für mich am start ist?

----------

## Decker

[gelöscht]Last edited by Decker on Mon Apr 26, 2004 7:34 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unix

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Wow, mehr Brot als Mädchen/Frauen hier  ... 
> 
> hm, ob da wohl ein passendes brötchen für mich am start ist?

 

ich glaube bei so wenigen weiblichen brötchen must du ziemlich gute einlagen haben. Vielleicht dein schinken wechseln oder so  :Smile: 

und dass du schön knackig bleibst einfach ein bisschen anfeuchten und kurz in den backofen  :Smile: 

----------

## ixibitchy

hallo jungs und  2% mädchen,

ich finde es abgesehen von dem fun den diese umfrage macht eigentlich 

recht schade das sich so wenige mädels 

mit gentto linux beschäftigen. dabei wäre 

es so wichtig das mehr mädels diese männerdomain ( computer ) unterwandern.

greetz ixibitchy

----------

## tacki

gibt schon welche, meine freundin z.b, aber die rennt bei problemen immer zu mir, und nicht hier ins forum - folglich bekommt sie sowas hier auch garnicht zu lesen  :Smile: 

----------

## Calimerouh

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *Steve` wrote:*   Es ist echt erstaunlich, für was für einen Scheiß solche Umfragen gestartet werden.
> 
> Ich mußte mir ja bei der "wie alt sind Gentoo-User" schon kurzfristig an den Kopf fassen, aber dieses Ding ist echt die Härte ...
> 
> Und in der maßgeblichen Aufstellung fehlt mir doch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt: "Männer". Ich bin jedenfalls ein Mann, kein Junge. 
> ...

 

Nicht dass ich jetzt auch noch auf Steve rumreiten möchte, aber ich schliess mich pablo_supertux voll und ganz an. Für mich gehört einfach mehr zu einem (Gentoo-)Forum als pure Technik & Bastelei....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## chris78

Also ich hab ja echt lange gekaempft mit der Entscheidung.

Drueck ich jetzt auf Junge oder auf Brot, Junge oder Brot, Brot, Junge, Brot....

verdammt hab ich mir gedacht .. wer die Finger im Kernelsource hat ist kein Junge mehr bleibt also nur noch Brot. Und eigentlich muessten doch die meissten gentoo-anhaenger dann Brot sein. Bei soviel source jeden Tag  :Smile: 

  Chris

PS: Kabelsalat ist gesund (Zitat eines Mitglieds beim CCC wenn mich nicht alles taeuscht)

----------

## Master-Romeo

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> na endlich sagts mal jemand... 
> 
> mensch - in diesem thread hab ich mich seit gestern nur noch kaputtgelacht... 
> ...

 

-> rootshell nicht geile Schnecke ...

*schnief* und ich hatte gehofft, dass es in diesem Sandkasten auch n paar heiße Schnitten gibt und nicht nur maskuline Brote   :Sad: 

Achja, wer isn jetzt die Süße auf dem Foto? ... *neugieeeer*

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Junge(s Brot)   :Laughing: 

----------

## AlphaBingo

Au klasse, alter m/w Thread rausgekramt.... So langsam fühlt sich das hier wie nen Forum an  :Rolling Eyes: 

Nun denne, /me is male => Junge

----------

## sambatasse

Sowenige Weiblichen Geschlechtes da solte mann was unternehmen.

Wie wäre ein Kontakt Börse.

Ich helfe gern netten Damen beim Kompelieren   :Laughing: 

----------

